# Carrickalinga, SA



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Matt and I are planning a trip down to Carrickalinga and check out the reef down there. We will either leave Friday night or Saturday morning and return on Sunday arvo. He and I will be staying in my caravan; however, there is room for tent pitching and tolet and shower is also available. So if anyone would like to join us let me know.,


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

if you'll still be there sunday morning around 9ish, ill be there too. assuming the weather holds like it has been for the last two days.. mocking me with no wind and cool, blue skies... stupid good days during the working week.

anyway, im in for sunday assuming its all ok. hope you guys find some holes for me.... :shock: (dont start on the line you are all thinking here..hahaha)


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Aaron - Matty has just had to pull out  He thought he was to be off this weekend; however, his new bosses had other ideas. So Carraickaling is off the books for this weekend. Try again next weekend. I've been wanting to try the reef down there for some time but can never get anyone to go with me.

I will be at Garden Island ramp at 1100 on Sunday. Wx permitting.


----------

